# My gaining journey thus far.



## analikesyourface (Feb 16, 2014)

I grew up thinking I was just into big guys. I even sort of liked the size difference between me and the guys I liked. 

I also dealt with an eating disorder, mostly based on constant harassment from a select few family members. 

My lowest weight was 98 pounds... then I decided that I was being ridiculous and that my family's warped opinion on my body didn't matter. 

The combination of a new desk job, marijuana, and loving food, has been fantastic to my expanding waistline  

I really want to talk to people about this and I guess I'm just sorta getting into the social aspect of it  

View attachment meh skinny.jpg


View attachment skinny!!.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20140210.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20140208_2.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20140210_2.JPG


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 17, 2014)

you look awesome; love your curves , it's a hard thing to accept one's self totally and completely(especially when people tell you that you need to look a certain way to look good), it feels good that's for sure. rock on, Dave


----------



## LezFA (Feb 17, 2014)

You are beautiful and sexy. Don't let anyone tell you anything different. And your belly is to die for


----------



## Noir (Feb 17, 2014)

I must agree! The added weight looks marvelous on you. I'm glad to hear you were able to appreciate your own body and decide on what you wanted while not coming to peer pressure. It takes a lot to do that especially in today's society. Congrats again on your gain and I hope you decide to continue! 

Ps- Mary Jane for the win! Hit me up if you ever want to chat .


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 17, 2014)

you have totally changed your look and now you are on great shape!


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 18, 2014)

so far the journey is going great. hope youre enjoying it enough to continue that path


----------



## Tad (Feb 18, 2014)

This seems to be a reasonably common pattern, that is that a fair number of people with gaining desires focus on being an FA first, then gradually admit to themselves that actually they would want to gain and be fat themselves. 

I think it is a lot easier to recognize what you like in someone else, whereas for yourself it is harder to ignore all the contrary messages. Or something like that.

Certainly for me, my very first fat fantasies were were about a long term gaining competition with myself and a few other chubby classmates (1 boy, 2 girls), but after that for years I only focused on the FA side of things. For me, it was probably my mid-20s or so before I admitted what I kind of knew but had been suppressing. I've read a lot of similar histories on Dimensions over the years.

None of this is to take away from your individual story, just trying to say that there is nothing weird about this transition.

Anyway, I'm glad you've figured out who you want to be, and that you are happy with the weight you've gained


----------



## Frogman (Feb 18, 2014)

analikesyourface said:


> The combination of a new desk job, marijuana, and loving food, has been fantastic to my expanding waistline



Yep, that'll do it! :happy:
Far be it from me to endorse *The Devil's Weed*, but it really can be the 'magic bullet' for weight gain. Appetite stimulation (+ general laziness) = "Can I eat that?? And do I really have to get up?" 

Excellent work so far. :bow:


----------



## rustydog7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Love you bigger, nice sexy belly and you are so cute.:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Feb 25, 2014)

Great curves you added, Ana!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## bbwsrule (Mar 1, 2014)

analikesyourface said:


> I grew up thinking I was just into big guys. I even sort of liked the size difference between me and the guys I liked.
> 
> I also dealt with an eating disorder, mostly based on constant harassment from a select few family members.
> 
> ...



So you have a "pot pot". It looks great in any event!


----------



## bigbootylover (Mar 2, 2014)

That's an amazing belly you've developed! It's so soft and hangs so nicely and it's got gorgeous stretch marks from all the growing :eat2:

You've done a great job


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2014)

*Your change is very dramatic! I could only tell it was you by your very pretty eyes. Your before and after shots are like two completely different people! I hope your journey is all you wish it to be and more  x*


----------



## lifelongpassion (Mar 2, 2014)

I love your transition. Congratulations, you look incredible!!!


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking bigger and better!


----------



## skizz (Feb 20, 2015)

Are you looking for a fat boyfriend?


----------



## ninja92 (Apr 17, 2015)

you look wonderful! I'd love to cuddle up with a girl like you


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Dec 10, 2015)

The before looked much better.
No offence.


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2015)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> The before looked much better.
> No offence.



Seriously, you responded to a post that is most of two years old, to tell someone that you don't like the transformation that they are happy about?

1) Darn straight she'd have every reason to take offense (although I have no particular reason to think she is still paying attention here)

2) Saying something like that followed by "no offense" is just feeble (feel free to take offense

3) I'm a mod, but making the deliberate decision to leave your post up -- sometimes it is best to just let someone's own words testify about them.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 13, 2015)

When someone says "no offense" they are trying to justify to themselves its OK to be offensive and trying to make YOU look like the jerk for being offended.


----------



## op user (Dec 14, 2015)

Tracii said:


> When someone says "no offense" they are trying to justify to themselves its OK to be offensive and trying to make YOU look like the jerk for being offended.



or he wants to break from the political correctness frame and point to an inconvenient truth for the other person. Much like with "all due respect" or "let me being honest".

Now sometimes the notion of offense and non PC talk are very close.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Dec 20, 2015)

From 98 pounds to that gorgeous belly you have now. Wow then the beautiful stretchmarks you must have gained pretty fast its like you had a baby. I hope you love your new body cause its really beautiful if you were my girl you'd be getting all the loving you want, and of course all the food your beautiful ass desires. Keep munching sweet&#128536;&#128536;


----------

